# San Diego Reptile Super Show!



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

June 27th and 28th, 2009!

So who's going and vending this year? 

Looking foward to a good show this year!!!!

-Mike-


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

I definitely won't make it -- But you all better be posting up pics!!!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll be there Sat with a couple other members. It's always a great show. Get there early, it gets super crowded!


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Ill be flying in from NY. I cant wait.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

We tried to register for a booth, and it was sold out. It does look like Dave from Ed's Flymeat and AZDR will be there, however.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

That's to bad Dane!  

Anyone know if Jason From Evolvstll will be there vending?

-Mike-


----------



## natimus (Apr 4, 2008)

I too will be there 

Home - Swanees Exotics, Reptiles and amphibians for sale


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Mikembo said:


> That's to bad Dane!
> 
> Anyone know if Jason From Evolvstll will be there vending?
> 
> -Mike-


Not the San Diego show this year.


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't be there. I wish I could make it


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Dane said:


> We tried to register for a booth, and it was sold out. It does look like Dave from Ed's Flymeat and AZDR will be there, however.


Maybe one of them would share a table(s)?


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

pl259 said:


> Maybe one of them would share a table(s)?


Hey Dane! that's a good idea..... Try and see if someone will let you share a table.


----------



## Haroldo (Mar 14, 2006)

I'll be there Lord willing. Flying in from IL. Will be attending Gekkoni Day as well.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice to see some people flying in for this event!


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Mikembo said:


> Nice to see some people flying in for this event!


I went in 2006 and had a great time, and I only stayed for day...6 hour flight, 24 hours of fun, flight back home. Im sure this one will be even better with a few days.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I got an adult male veiled chameleon for trade if any one wants at the show for maybe a sexed pair. Will include lights and cage.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

jeffdart said:


> I got an adult male veiled chameleon for trade if any one wants at the show for maybe a sexed pair. Will include lights and cage.


Hey Jeff, You might want to put an add on the trading classifieds you'll probably get more hits there!


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Yeah ill have to do that, just figured anyone going to the show might see it here.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I was wondering if any venders at the show are going to have sexed pars of Pumilio. If so for about how much? Thank You


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Jeff and Mike whats up brodda's! hey i'll be going to the reptile show on sunday. Hit me up if you guys wanna meet up.


----------



## Michael-t (Jun 16, 2009)

never heard of it but i live close to sd (ramona) so ill go.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Its one of the biggest events. They have tons of everything.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is the link to the event:

Reptile Super Show: Next reptile show June 27-28, 2009 in San Diego, CA.

And don't forget to print up your $1 off cupon!

-Mike-


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Only 4 more days, I can't wait. Im hoping on getting a couple pairs.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah! I'm looking foward to getting some new frogs too! 
What day are you going Jeff?



jeffdart said:


> Only 4 more days, I can't wait. Im hoping on getting a couple pairs.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Im going saturday morning, probably leaving my house at 8:00!


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

POST PICS POST PICS! PLEASE! I'm trapped up here in the Bay!


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

I can't wait! I'm driving down Sat morning and hopefully get there when it starts.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Yeah I will probably be there way to early but the line gets pretty long.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Finally the day is almost here, hopefully I can find what im looking for.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Show was great today, pretty damn rowded though. Got a coupleof nicecobalts from Tropical Ecos and a nice pair of Orange Lamasi from Azdr. Wasn't as many frog vendors as I was hoping.


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2005)

Agree, crowded and aisles not big enough. I got two new cobalts. I was disappointed in the lack of dendro representation. However if your looking for a reptile can't think of a better place to go.


----------

